# e39 530i - two amps in diff locations - where to ground?



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

I currently have both my main and subwoofer amps mounted under the rear deck in the trunk with power and ground for both attached into to distribution blocks. The ground block is then grounded to some metal on the rear deck by an approximately 2 foot wire. 

I am going to be moving the sub amp to the location of the old factory amp in the rear corner to make some space under the rear deck. When I do this should I run the ground back to the distribution block so that both amps are grounded to the same location - requiring a long ground wire - or should I ground it separately to some bare metal closer to its new location - shorter ground wire but now grounded to two different locations?


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

Nobody's got an opinion on this?

I just ran the ground back to the distribution block so they are both grounded to the same point. Turned out to be easier that way.

Now I get to figure out how I screw up my 26-pin connector....


----------



## DouglasABaker (Nov 15, 2006)

They both need to be grounded to the same point in order to prevent Ground Loop Interference (alternator whine). You made the right choice.

What was the 2nd question about the 26 pin connector?

d-


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

Kinda what I thought with the ground. Thanks.

Since you asked about the 26 pin connector... When I originally put everything in I made a sloppy custom cable for the 12 and 26 pin connectors using a pair of male shells and pins that jvr826 was kind enough to give to me. I used his pin-out chart even though his numbering scheme doesn't match the numbers as actually labeled on the connector. So I got a bunch of pre-terminated pins for the 26 pin connector (thanks to Tyrone for pointing these out to me) and went about remaking the cable to redo everything when I moved the amp. Being a little lazy I went with the pin-out chart on the e39 tips site as that numbering was correct in relation to the pins. I also had the channels color coded. Unfortunately, the combination of that chart being incorrect - flipping a couple of channels - and me mixing up what color was what channel I ended up with the front right tweeter playing with the rear left woofer and a bunch of other crazy combinations. I ultimately went through the pin connectors with the chart I attached here which just goes by number and doesn't reference position so it was less confusing. After re-seating a bunch of the pins all worked out great. 

Now I just need to move the front tweeters into the oem tweeter location from the mid location. Or maybe get those Eclipse 3-ways I keep seeing on Ebay.


----------



## DouglasABaker (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ignore*

Duplicate


----------



## DouglasABaker (Nov 15, 2006)

Always fun when you have conflicting / incomplete information 

In my case I was just silly and I wired my woofer and tweeter to my crossover backward!

d-


----------



## svtcobra725 (May 9, 2006)

quick question. i have a 98 528 i beilive i have the dsp. id like to ad a sub . with the stock headunit so no rca's. how didu guys get the rca's to ure amp for the sub. iwa sthinking tapping into the reara speacker connections? please help


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

I can't speak to the DSP system as I don't have it but there's plenty of info

here...

and here...


----------



## DouglasABaker (Nov 15, 2006)

You need to tap the rear speaker outputs and use the high level inputs on your amp, or an LOC and the RCA's, or just the RCA's if they can accept an appropriate voltage...

d-


----------



## svtcobra725 (May 9, 2006)

ok cool thanx i think i got the idea


----------



## svtcobra725 (May 9, 2006)

1 more quick question. can i run my ground wire from my amp to the ground on my batt? or must it be a ground bolt on the car?


----------



## DouglasABaker (Nov 15, 2006)

Battery ground is ok, just much more susceptible to alternator whine (ground loop).

d-


----------

